# Captain America 3: Neuer Trailer zu The First Avenger: Civil War



## MichaelBonke (11. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Captain America 3: Neuer Trailer zu The First Avenger: Civil War* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Captain America 3: Neuer Trailer zu The First Avenger: Civil War


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. März 2016)

Mach sie fertig, Cap! Cool das Black Panther auch dabei ist, wenn auch ohne eigenen Film zuvor.


----------



## CryPosthuman (11. März 2016)

Ich muss ja sagen, ich freu mich wie Schnitzel auf den Film! 
Ich glaube die haben viel aus Age of Ultron gelernt.  (schlecht war der jetzt auch nicht!)


----------



## Odin333 (11. März 2016)

VERDAMMT! DAS SPYDERMANKOSTÜM IST WOHL DAS SCHLECHTESTE ALLER ZEITEN!

Die anderen beiden First Avengers-Teile fand ich persönlich stinklangweilig. Aber mit Stark wird der sicher verdammt spassig und interessant anzusehen, wie er sich unabhängig von Shield macht.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (11. März 2016)

Mit dem kann ich nichts anfangen, genau wie mit Hawkeye und good guy Spidy.


----------



## Wynn (11. März 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Mach sie fertig, Cap! Cool das Black Panther auch dabei ist, wenn auch ohne eigenen Film zuvor.



Robert Downey JR und Scarlett Johanson werden gewinnen


----------



## Amelius01 (11. März 2016)

Der Trailer gefällt mir und ich freue mich auf dem Film umso mehr! Erst Recht, wenn sie auf sich zu rennen (Minute 2:11).




gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> VERDAMMT! DAS SPYDERMANKOSTÜM IST WOHL DAS SCHLECHTESTE ALLER ZEITEN!



Die Macher haben sich anscheinend vom Comic inspieren lassen. Nichtsdestotrotz muss ich dir zustimmen, Die anderen Kostüme haben mir mehr gefallen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. März 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Robert Downey JR und Scarlett Johanson werden gewinnen



Natashas Rolle in all dem verwirrt mich immer noch.
Sie ist einerseits in Team Iron Man, aber andererseits gab es jetzt in beiden Trailers Szenen, die sie in einer eher kritischen Position Tony gegenüber zeigen.
Ich habe das Gefühl sie steht so ein wenig zwischen den Fronten.
Auf der einen Seite ihre Loyalität zu Shield und auf der anderen Seite ihr Freund Steve.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (11. März 2016)

Ja endlich mal ein Film wo die Guten sich gegenseitig killen wollen . Tja so ist das halt Menschen verändern ihre Ansichten und Ziele . Jeder der dem im Wege steht muss dafür Büßen . Sogar ein Capitan hat nicht immer alles zu bestimmen . Tony hau denn Blauen Kerl zu Blauen Augen


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. März 2016)

Da wird eh keiner gewinnen^^ Gerade wenn die sich am kloppen sind, wird der Bösewicht die Welt einäschern, und sie müssen wieder zusammen ran.
Aber das Black Widow gegen Hawkeye antreten muss, wird sicher.....merkwürdig. Ist ja doch ne Art Bruder-Schwester-Verhältnis.


----------



## Odin333 (11. März 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Natashas Rolle in all dem verwirrt mich immer noch.
> Sie ist einerseits in Team Iron Man, aber andererseits gab es jetzt in beiden Trailers Szenen, die sie in einer eher kritischen Position Tony gegenüber zeigen.
> Ich habe das Gefühl sie steht so ein wenig zwischen den Fronten.
> Auf der einen Seite ihre Loyalität zu Shield und auf der anderen Seite ihr Freund Steve.


Tony wird sich auch von Shield distanzieren.


----------



## Wynn (11. März 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Tony wird sich auch von Shield distanzieren.



Das war ja schon in Avengers und Iron Man Filme klar


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. März 2016)

Würde ja gern mal so einen Film im Kino sehen, aber vermutlich werden sie einem wieder 3D aufzwängen wollen.


----------



## Odin333 (11. März 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Das war ja schon in Avengers und Iron Man Filme klar



Dann sollte MatthiasDammes aber verstehen, warum Natasha ihre Rolle so spielt wie sie sie spielt


----------



## Wynn (11. März 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Dann sollte MatthiasDammes aber verstehen, warum Natasha ihre Rolle so spielt wie sie sie spielt



Weil sie Sex ohne Beckbruch mit dem Hulk haben will !! und das nur mit einer von Iron Mans rüstungen kann ^^


----------



## FalconEye (11. März 2016)

Wenn sie sich grob an die Comic Vorlage halten müsste eigentlich klar sein wer gewinnt 


Spoiler



Captain America stirbt soweit ich weiß. Bleibt allerdings nicht lange tot.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. März 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Tony wird sich auch von Shield distanzieren.



In diesem Fall ist er ja aber auf ihrer Seite und unterstützt die Bestrebungen zur Kontrolle aller Superhelden.



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Aber das Black Widow gegen Hawkeye antreten muss, wird sicher.....merkwürdig. Ist ja doch ne Art Bruder-Schwester-Verhältnis.



Auch Natasha vs. Bucky ist nicht ganz unproblematisch.
Und Steve wurde ja in Winter Soldier irgendwie auch zumindest ein dicker Freund.


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. März 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> In diesem Fall ist er ja aber auf ihrer Seite und unterstützt die Bestrebungen zur Kontrolle aller Superhelden.


Nur mal so aus Interesse, auf welcher Seite wärt ihr denn so alle? Für mich hat die Geschichte gezeigt, dass Kontrolle immer auch zu Unterdrückung führt, Stasi, Polizeistaat etc - auch wenn es hier "nur" um die Superhelden geht. Solchen Maßnahmen würde ich mich als ein solcher nicht unterwerfen. Obwohl ich bei mental instabilen, vielleicht sogar potenziell gefährlichen Leuten wie z.b. dem Winter Soldier diese Maßnahmen im Ansatz sogar verstehen könnte.


----------



## Odin333 (11. März 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> In diesem Fall ist er ja aber auf ihrer Seite und unterstützt die Bestrebungen zur Kontrolle aller Superhelden.


Wenn es grob nach (einem der) Comics geht, 


Spoiler



hat Stark das Gefängnis im Trailer gebaut - soweit also Shield noch unterstützt, verfolgt danach aber einen eigenen Plan. Somit kommt es zur Dreiteilung Shield / Stark / Cap und Natasha wird diese Spaltung irgendwie verhindern wollen und steht deswegen zwischen den Fronten.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. März 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Wenn es grob nach (einem der) Comics geht,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Wenn es so kommt, sind im Film dann ja sogar vier Parteien verwickelt.
Mit Baron Zemo soll es ja auch noch einen richtigen Antagonisten geben. (Crossbones war ja schon zu sehen, der vermutlich zu ihm gehört)


----------



## michinebel (11. März 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Würde ja gern mal so einen Film im Kino sehen, aber vermutlich werden sie einem wieder 3D aufzwängen wollen.



Da bin ich wirklich froh das wir hier ein Kino haben der fast alle Filme auch in 2D zeigt, zwar nur zu ein paar Uhrzeiten aber des ist weniger das Problem, dafür spart man sich 3€ pro Karte.


----------



## shippy74 (11. März 2016)

Ich freu mich drauf,aber nicht im Kino. Hab alle Marvel Filme und der wird auch gekauft. Wer gewinnt ist mir egal. Ich will nur Action und Spaß und wäre schön wenn Iron Man mal eins auf die Fresse bekäme.  Ich fand den zweiten Cap richtig gut, viel Action, Dumme Sprüche usw.


----------



## ego1899 (11. März 2016)

Captain America stirbt am Ende.


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. März 2016)

shippy74 schrieb:


> wäre schön wenn Iron Man mal eins auf die Fresse bekäme.


Jap, auch wenn das sein Ego kaum verkleinern würde^^


----------



## Wynn (11. März 2016)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich drauf,aber nicht im Kino. Hab alle Marvel Filme und der wird auch gekauft. Wer gewinnt ist mir egal. Ich will nur Action und Spaß und wäre schön wenn Iron Man mal eins auf die Fresse bekäme.  Ich fand den zweiten Cap richtig gut, viel Action, Dumme Sprüche usw.



Robert Downey JR bekommt selten auf die Fresse der ist überall cool ^^


----------



## shippy74 (11. März 2016)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Captain America stirbt am Ende.



Alt genug ist er ja, in seinem Alter fahren viele nur noch Rollator statt Motorrad.....


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. März 2016)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Alt genug ist er ja, in seinem Alter fahren viele nur noch Rollator statt Motorrad.....



Trifft aber nicht nur auf ihn zu.
Black Widow und Bucky sind theoretisch auch schon in einem biblischen Alter.


----------



## Phone (11. März 2016)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Captain America stirbt am Ende.



Soll zwar sterben aber nicht lang so sein.


----------



## hawkytonk (11. März 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Trifft aber nicht nur auf ihn zu.
> Black Widow und Bucky sind theoretisch auch schon in einem biblischen Alter.


Nix gegenüber Wolverine. Der ist ja nochmals eine Ecke älter. 

ps.
Wäre "biblisch" nicht eher so 2000 Jahre alt?!  Also eher ala Apocalypse, obwohl für den 2000 Jahre nix sind.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. März 2016)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Nix gegenüber Wolverine. Der ist ja nochmals eine Ecke älter.
> 
> ps.
> Wäre "biblisch" nicht eher so 2000 Jahre alt?!  Also eher ala Apocalypse, obwohl für den 2000 Jahre nix sind.



Ja, Wolverine hab ich nicht erwähnt, weil er ja leider nicht Teil des MCU ist.

Gut, biblisch war vielleicht eine etwas überspitzte Formulierung. ^^


----------



## hawkytonk (11. März 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ja, Wolverine hab ich nicht erwähnt, weil er ja leider nicht Teil des MCU ist.


Stimmt natürlich. Wäre aber nett gewesen, Wolverine und Cap zusammen zusehen. Zumal sie sich ja kennen.


----------



## CryPosthuman (12. März 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Würde ja gern mal so einen Film im Kino sehen, aber vermutlich werden sie einem wieder 3D aufzwängen wollen.



Tja, ich finds geil und zusammen mit Dolby Atmos und D-Box Motionseat zahl ich auch 15€ für ne Karte.
Ich muss sagen, dass ich 3D allein deshalb bevorzuge, weil das Bild einfach immer schärfer wird.
Es gibt ja Menschen (mehr als man denkt) die kein 3D im Kino wahrnehmen können. Für die wirkt der Film ohne Brille sehr unschaft und mit einfach wie ein 2D Film. Da kann ichs verstehen, sonst, absolut nicht.


----------



## CryPosthuman (12. März 2016)

michinebel schrieb:


> Da bin ich wirklich froh das wir hier ein Kino haben der fast alle Filme auch in 2D zeigt, zwar nur zu ein paar Uhrzeiten aber des ist weniger das Problem, dafür spart man sich 3€ pro Karte.



Vielleicht gibts in deiner Nähe ein Kino, was Dolby Atmos hat... wenn ja: Geh da rein! Der Sound ist einfach der Hammer. Dagegen ist normales Surround echt schnöde.^^


----------



## stevem (12. März 2016)

Hmm und wo ist Hulk und Thor ?  Und vor allem wieso heisst der Film Captain America 3 wenn es sich eigendlich doch um die Avenger dreht ? Finde es cool das auch mal Spiderman auftaucht ;D


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. März 2016)

stevem schrieb:


> Und vor allem wieso heisst der Film Captain America 3 wenn es sich eigendlich doch um die Avenger dreht ?



Weil es hier in erster Linie um Cap und seine Freundschaft zu Bucky geht, was ihn wiederum in Konflikt mit Shield und Tony Stark bringt.
Beiden Seiten schließen sich dann andere Helden an.
Aber im Grunde wird der Faden von Wintersoldier wieder aufgenommen und mit einigen anderen Strängen aus dem MCU verknüpft.


----------



## Wynn (12. März 2016)

stevem schrieb:


> Hmm und wo ist Hulk und Thor ?



Hulk seine Zukunft ist unbekannt es gab erst ein Gerücht das in einem anderen Film 2017 wiederkommt aber das wurde dementiert. 
Thor selbst hat in Thor 3 Ragnarok genug zu tuen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2019 endet erstmal Phase 3 von Marvel und ihr 20 Jahres Plan an Kinofilmen wär fertig

Nebenbei laufen halt noch die Netflix Serien und die Guardians of Galaxy Zeichentrickserie 

Derzeit überwachen die erstmal wie gesättigt das Publikum ist. Ob eine Phase 4 sich noch lohnt und sie können auch nicht so wie sie wollten weil Sony immer noch die Rechte an diversen Figuren hat die im Marvel Universum vorkommen


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. März 2016)

Die Grafik ist ja bereits veraltet.
Zwischen Guardians 2 und Thor 3 wurde ein Spider-Man Solofilm geschoben.
Außerdem kommt nach Avengers Infinity War 1 und Captain Marvel nun auch noch Ant-Man and the Wasp (fortsetzung der Postcredit-Szene von Ant-Man).
Inhumans wurde zudem noch hinter den zweiten Teil von Infinity Wars geschoben.
Phase 3 endet am 12. Juli 2019.
Bisdahin werden es 11 Filme sein. Beginnend eben mit Civil War.


----------



## stevem (12. März 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Hulk seine Zukunft ist unbekannt es gab erst ein Gerücht das in einem anderen Film 2017 wiederkommt aber das wurde dementiert.
> Thor selbst hat in Thor 3 Ragnarok genug zu tuen
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, danke für das Bild, wusste gar nicht das noch so viele Marvel Filme kommen.

Schade das kein neuer Hulk Film geplant ist, obwohl Edward Norton bei einem mitspielt finde ich die bisherigen Hulk Filme nicht so gelungen und mittlerweile finde ich Mark Ruffalo als ideale Bruce Banner/Hulk besetzung, ein kompletterr Hulk Film mit ihm wär daher sicher gut.


----------



## SGDrDeath (12. März 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Trifft aber nicht nur auf ihn zu.
> Black Widow und Bucky sind theoretisch auch schon in einem biblischen Alter.


Black Widow dürfte in etwa genauso alt sein wie alle klassischen Marvel-Helden die in den 60ern entstanden. Von daher sind dann auch Spidey, Iron-Man und Hulk biblischen Alters, Fury, Bucky und der Captain älter und Thor fällt eh aus der Reihe.


----------



## Amelius01 (12. März 2016)

stevem schrieb:


> Schade das kein neuer Hulk Film geplant ist, obwohl Edward Norton bei einem mitspielt finde ich die bisherigen Hulk Filme nicht so gelungen und mittlerweile finde ich Mark Ruffalo als ideale Bruce Banner/Hulk besetzung, ein kompletterr Hulk Film mit ihm wär daher sicher gut.



Dafür kommt Hulk in Thor Ragnarök vor


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. März 2016)

Spideys animierte Augen gefallen mir nicht. [emoji53]


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. März 2016)

Mir auch nicht. Das Kostüm ansich schon, orientiert sich am Klassiker.


----------



## WasEnLos (12. März 2016)

Hier scheinen ja einige genauer mit der Comicmaterie vertraut zu sein, daher hätte ich mal eine Frage. Ich verstehe die z.T. schwankenden Stärken der einzelnen Charaktere nicht ganz. Da Prügel sich z.B. Thor und Stark am Anfang von Avengers 2, und nehmen den halben Wald auseinander. Dann springt Cap ins Geschehen und absorbiert bzw. relektiert die gesamte Energie von Thor´s Hammer, ohne sich 1mm von der Stelle zu bewegen, wird aber gegen Ende von einer lächerlichen Explosion, ebenfalls vom Schild geschützt, von den Füßen gerissen. Wie stark ist Cap den in den Comics? Hat der Selbstheilungskräfte wie z.B. Wolverine oder eher wie Deadpool? Kann der überhaupt was ohne seinen Schild? Genauso der Hulk, der könnte theoretisch die ganzen Feinde alleine plätten, hält ein riiiiiiiiiesges fliegends "Alien-Wurmdings" mit EINEM Schlag auf, aber kommt nicht aus nem Plexiglas-Gefängnis raus, dachte seine Kraft ist grenzenlos und steigert sich durch Wut. Oder auch in Iron Man 3; Stark ist Waffenschmied (der beste der Welt), hat eine künstliche Intelligenz die die Luftfeuchtigkeit in seinem linken Nasenflügel messen kann, aber besitzt kein Flugabwehrsystem, das potenzielle Angriffe auf sein Haus abwehrt, obwohl "Mr. Supersmart" den "Terroristen" noch seine Adresse zukommen lässt. Manchmal wirkt das Ganze zu konstruiert, damit ja jeder Schauspieler seine Screentime und Gefühlsduselmomente bekommt um am Ende doch alles gut werden zu lassen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. März 2016)

WasEnLos schrieb:


> Da Prügel sich z.B. Thor und Stark am Anfang von Avengers 2, und nehmen den halben Wald auseinander. Dann springt Cap ins Geschehen und absorbiert bzw. relektiert die gesamte Energie von Thor´s Hammer, ohne sich 1mm von der Stelle zu bewegen, wird aber gegen Ende von einer lächerlichen Explosion, ebenfalls vom Schild geschützt, von den Füßen gerissen.


Als Thor ihn mit dem Hammer attackiert, kommt der Schlag praktisch direkt von oben, die Wucht richtet sich dann nach unten. Bei Avengers hingegen hält er den Schild vor sich, die Wucht schmeisst ihn aus dem Fenster. Klingt relativ plausibel^^



> Wie stark ist Cap den in den Comics? Hat der Selbstheilungskräfte wie z.B. Wolverine oder eher wie Deadpool? Kann der überhaupt was ohne seinen Schild?


Cap hat keine Heilungskräfte, seine physischen Kräfte befinden sich aber alle auf Olympianiveau. Er gilt als einer der besten Nahkämpfer im Marvel Universum.



> Genauso der Hulk, der könnte theoretisch die ganzen Feinde alleine plätten, hält ein riiiiiiiiiesges fliegends "Alien-Wurmdings" mit EINEM Schlag auf, aber kommt nicht aus nem Plexiglas-Gefängnis raus


 Der Hulk war doch nie in dem Plexiglasding drin  Nur Thor.



> Oder auch in Iron Man 3; Stark ist Waffenschmied (der beste der Welt), hat eine künstliche Intelligenz die die Luftfeuchtigkeit in seinem linken Nasenflügel messen kann, aber besitzt kein Flugabwehrsystem, das potenzielle Angriffe auf sein Haus abwehrt, obwohl "Mr. Supersmart" den "Terroristen" noch seine Adresse zukommen lässt



Das hab ich mich allerdings auch gefragt.


----------



## WasEnLos (12. März 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Als Thor ihn mit dem Hammer attackiert, kommt der Schlag praktisch direkt von oben, die Wucht richtet sich dann nach unten. Bei Avengers hingegen hält er den Schild vor sich, die Wucht schmeisst ihn aus dem Fenster. Klingt relativ plausibel^^
> 
> Cap hat keine Heilungskräfte, seine physischen Kräfte befinden sich aber alle auf Olympianiveau. Er gilt als einer der besten Nahkämpfer im Marvel Universum.
> 
> ...




Ups, stimmt, hab das mit Hulk falsch in Erinnerung gehabt, weil Fury meinte ja zu Loki, dieser Käfig sei für etwas viel Mächtigeres gebaut, als ihn. Sorry, mein Fehler. War auch Avengers 1 nicht 2, wie ich geschrieben hab.
Dann aber ein anderes Beispiel; Hulk vs. Igor (war doch der Name vom großen Iron Man Anzug, oder?). Der Kampf dürfte nur einen Schlag dauern und zwar, bis Hulk zuschlägt .

Und zu Cap bzgl. Schlag von oben, naja.... Beine gebrochen, in den Boden gestampft, leichtes Jucken in der Schulter.... nö, nix davon. Wenn der Schild nicht die Kräfte absorbiert, was ja die eine Szene andeutet, dann ist er das schwächste Glied zwischen Schild und Boden, bzw. wäre der Boden das schächste Glied und Cap müsste da bis zum Hals drin stecken.

Ich weiß, ist nur ein Film, aber ich mag es, wenn auch eine gewisse Kontinuität im Fake existiert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. März 2016)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin hat mich die Einhaltung physikalischer Gesetze in Comic-Adaptionen nie geschert, weil es... Nun ja, eben Comic-Verfilmungen sind. Da nehme ich Übertreibungen und unrealistische Gegebenheiten einfach hin. ^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin hat mich die Einhaltung physikalischer Gesetze in Comic-Adaptionen nie geschert, weil es... Nun ja, eben Comic-Verfilmungen sind. Da nehme ich Übertreibungen und unrealistische Gegebenheiten einfach hin. ^^



Stimmt. Wenn nicht da, wo auch sonst^^


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (12. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin hat mich die Einhaltung physikalischer Gesetze in Comic-Adaptionen nie geschert, weil es... Nun ja, eben Comic-Verfilmungen sind. Da nehme ich Übertreibungen und unrealistische Gegebenheiten einfach hin. ^^



Stimmt ! Allergisch werde ich persönlich nur, wenn das dann noch mit Logikfehlern kombiniert wird.


----------

